# Dexter and a dead bird, please help!



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello everyone. It's been awhile since I've been around, and I apologize to only return for urgent help.
When I woke this (very cold) morning, one of our cats had brought down a very small dead bird. Unfortunately, she only ate his head and left his body for us (Thanks...). I couldn't deal with it immediately, and returned a very short while later to see it gone. I searched and searched, finally giving up. I kept a very close eye on the pups while they were outside today only letting one out at a time, knowing that it still may be out there somewhere. 
Dexter has been pretty lethargic for about half hour now, and has thrown up what I'm fairly positive was a rib cage, bones for sure at least. He is sleeping, will respond to sounds and the "possibility" of food. He wants to play with Finn, but can't keep his footing well enough to do so...
So this is my question: I'm pretty certain he has thrown up what he ate, should I let him wait it out a bit longer, given the situation doesn't worsen? At what point (how long being lethargic and out of sorts) is it dangerous and what are signs of deeper problems?
He has not had a bowel movement since the incident, but I will be watching, especially tomorrow. To be honest, I am not worried at all about blockage, as the bird was so dang tiny and he already got rid of most, if not all, of it. 
Any thoughts, advice, or good wishes are totally welcome. Thanks for listening!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, its hard to say...if there wasn't anything wrong w/ the bird, Dexter will be fine. I wouldn't imagine that it would make him ill as dogs eat much worse in the wild. Just yesterday Ivy paraded around the yard with a dead birds head in her mouth and I was really grossed out, I was thinking I'd just worm her ...but anyway, I think he'll be fine?


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, Kristi. 
I was thinking he would be fine, too, as the bird was killed not diseased. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't flirting with disaster in waiting it out with a watchful eye.

REALLY! appreciate your taking the time to respond. Thanks a million!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I mean it might just upset his tummy a bit but I highly doubt it will cause any real problems. Just worm him in a week or two if you are concerned (thats what I'm doing w/ Ivy but mostly cuz I was so grossed out!).


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Good plan. Thanks again for the advice. 
Guess he's not satisfied with ZP, gotta go RAW. lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Kristi, just watch him. Especially if it was a fresh bird. No harm, no foul.  He'll probably be just fine.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you, Tracy. 

He is feeling much better today. Didn't eat dinner last night but had a light meal this morning.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad hes feeling better


----------

